

Microsoft force-installs Firefox extension - EastSmith
http://www.robertnyman.com/2009/01/26/microsoft-force-installs-firefox-extension/

======
teamonkey
What does the extension do?

~~~
ScottWhigham
The extension's text (displayed in FF's Add-ons tab) says that it enables the
browser to report information about which .NET Framework installations are
present

